# DFDS Ferry charges (Early!)



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

Just back from a week in Paris,
Booked 8 am out dover Dunkirk £32 6.5m x 3.3m MH.
Back was 4 am again £32 tuesday.
Came back a day early and on arriving at the port for the 10 pm ferry we normally get waved through.
Not this time. Got told to go round and out of the port again and rebook.
Asked for £54 extra with plus £32 makes £76.
When I pointed out the on line cost was 354 I was told i was lucky they were not charging me the full £80 it should be?
Don't mind paying but I did think this was a little steep 150% uplift for the cheapest crossing of the day.
1. I have noticed they put the fares up 2 weeks before the day quite a bit now. 
2. Was told you can go early or late by 1 ferry for free otherwise you now pay.
Bring Back Norfolk lines they were far more flexible.
Peter


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Was the same with Norfolkline - a ferry one before or one after was always free and no problem.............a whole day early, then a surcharge..........

Have used Norfolkline / DFDS almost exclusively for 8 years........
Carl


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Norfolk Lines*

Yes it's the way these days, but that was truly the first time in 20+ years i have paid a surcharge. Traveled on work and pleasure many times.
As we live 1 hour from the port always come back on a late cheap ferry booking and turn up and see. Asked once before again dunkirk PO? and talked our way through.
But times are a changing.
Peter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We had the same experience last year. The weather was dreadful and we wanted to sail one week, exactly, earlier than booked. We phoned DFDS well beforehand- from France, on a mobile, with much holding and waiting- and then were told that there was no problem changing our booking but it would cost us quite a lot more than we had paid in the first place.

When we got to Dunkirk the night before we were told at the port that we should have re-booked using the free phones available there at the port and it would not have cost us so much. When we got on the boat it was almost empty.

We've used to be firm fans of Norfolkline but are not so keen on going with DFDS on this route again.

G


----------



## charlieshelby (Dec 12, 2010)

We used Norfolk line for years, but since DFDS took over it ,the prices have gone up, have now booked, new year trip with P&O, which was cheaper than DFDS


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> we were told at the port that we should have re-booked using the free phones available there at the port and it would not have cost us so much.


This is what I was told by a woman on their stand at the NEC show and I posted the advice in an earlier thread.

The check-ins have little or no leeway over what the computer tells them - customer service in Dover (where the phones connect to) have much more ability to do something to help.

That makes sense as the last thing they want is lots of people blocking up the lanes whilst trying to re-book.

Drive into the terminal building and do it there.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Drive into the terminal building and do it there.


We phoned DFDS Dover offices booking line over a week before our booked date. This is the number we had on our booking confirmation print-out. We phoned from Bordeaux.

At no time did the man who spoke to us suggest we should change our booking at Dunkirk or use the phones at Dunkirk. Had he done so we would have taken this advice and saved ourselves both money on the ferry and on the cost of using the mobile phone.

G


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Drive into the terminal building and do it there.
> ...


Well that was the advice given to me at the NEC - I would complain to Customer Services about the lack of service.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A similar thing happened to us on shipping out.
I arrived mid evening and decided to ask if we could catch an evening ferry instead of the 0800 next morning.
They wanted silly money, therefore we just stayed put and shipped on the morning ferry.
That's the advantage of having a m/H and the flexibility it provides.
Sometimes they will play ball and other times they won't.
No big deal, unless you need to be back for an emergency


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> - I would complain to Customer Services about the lack of service.


I did and got a "company policy" type letter in reply that did not really address my complaint. I tried again and got no more satisfactory reply but then lost the will to go on. They won't get our custom again.

Shame- how many others used to use the DFDS Harwich to Esbjerg service when you got a caravan free along with 5 nights free campsites in Denmark ?

G


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just my view..... i use this if you travel a lot in the EU...

http://www.seafrance.com/uk/offers/ferry-crossing/carnet?packedargs=site=SF_Pax_Uk

I just turn up, no booking, no fuss no worries about being late.... and all for £25.00 each way..... example last friday got in the van about 18:00 arrived in dover booked in and went had no idea when and what time i wanted to return just turned up...... worth every penney........ theres a surcharge of about £25.00 max if you turn up in the hight season.......


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

clive1821 said:


> Just my view..... i use this if you travel a lot in the EU...
> 
> http://www.seafrance.com/uk/offers/ferry-crossing/carnet?packedargs=site=SF_Pax_Uk
> 
> ..........


After this Wednesday, that link might be superfluous :roll: :roll:

That is when the Court in Paris decides the future of SeaFrance...
Carl


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Back to the topic:

Earlier this year, Flo and I had to return one week early for her to attend an interview in Cardiff. Knowing that just turning up at the port was inviting a hammering for the wallet (and this is not just confined to DFDS........P&O do it too - as we know to our cost!!), I got straight onto the laptop whilst parked up on the stellplatz on the Mosel and just booked a one way passage for the date we wanted.....no surcharge or anything, just a regular price (about £45 if I remember correctly.....).

Ok - this was effectlively on top of the return fare we had already paid but, it was to enable us to travel at OUR convenience....

Luckily, Flo was told at the interview that she could claim travel expenses to attend...........imagine the look on their faces when she presented them with the ferry ticket from Dunkerque to Dover and a mileage claim from the Mosel to Cardiff!!!!   

Fair play - they did pay up :lol: :lol: 
Carl


----------

